# has anyone tried NUUN?



## chang1701 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nuun

I'm wondering if these would work in my hydropak.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

for my hydropack I would just use it for water and nothing else as it is hard to clean. I would just use a separate botle and put it in there with water from the pack


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

I have used NUUN. Worked for me.

However, I would also only use the bladder for water and a bottle for whatever else.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

I throw a tablet of NUUN in my Camelbak bladder about every couple of rides. (I keep my bladder in the fridge when I'm not riding and rarely blow through a full bladder on a ride.) Having a little bit of "taste" in the water makes me drink more, which is good. I highly recommend NUUN.


----------



## nord1899 (Aug 29, 2011)

I tried a tablet of this in a water bottle and could really taste the effervescent bubbly. Not sure how well that would sit in my stomach out on the trail or if it would be better/worse in a hydropack. Haven't tried it out on trail yet.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

I use 4 tablets of NUUN for a full (2L) bladder on each ride. 
after a ride bladder goes into freezer with leftovers (if any). 
before the next ride, fill up, add more tablets (depends how much water added, i think it's 1 tablet per 500ml)
been doing like this for a number of years, can't imagine riding without it, especially when it's a hot day.
i've tried different flavors, ended up with lime/lemon.

just make sure that all bubbles are gone before closing a bottle/bladder. its takes about 2-3 min for a tablet to fully dissolve.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

You don't have to worry about the NUUN making your bladder funky. There's no sugar so it's not going to make your gear start growing stuff. Just rinse it out once in a while and you'll be fine. I like it better than any additive I've used so far, certainly better than just plain water.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I use it in mine, so far no growths in 2 months. I wish it didn't have the bubbles. Carbonation isn't fun for me on a ride. I still use it though.


----------



## buckchoi (Nov 1, 2009)

I have tried the citrus flavoured ones mixed with some maltodextrin for energy.
Taste is mild which is a plus for me.
No complaints so far.


----------



## IPADrinker (May 25, 2011)

Great product for water bladders. No strange growths.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This stuff was recommended to my wife and I recently. nuun is good stuff. It works well. I still prefer Hydralyte because I'm not a fan of the carbonation, but the mix of electrolytes does stave off the headaches in the heat.

Better for us, though, is that our local Kroger carries it. Nobody else local carries any good electrolyte replacements that contain all 4 electrolytes. So if I run out of Hydralyte, I know I can always pick up some nuun.


----------



## djball (Nov 3, 2010)

NUUN works, but don't drink it everyday. Sorbitol will give you the sh*ts and other gastric problems. There's a better product called Ultima, same deal but sweetened with stevia instead of sorbitol, much safer.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

djball said:


> NUUN works, but don't drink it everyday. Sorbitol will give you the sh*ts and other gastric problems. There's a better product called Ultima, same deal but sweetened with stevia instead of sorbitol, much safer.


How many grams of sorbitol is in one nunn tablet though? Stevia also has been found in some studies to cause health issues also...


----------



## charron34 (Jul 11, 2010)

I tried it, didn't like it cause of the bubbliness. I like endurolyt myself.


----------

